# Draught / Draft Seal for habitation door - (Hymer 544 1991)



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all -

I am restoring my habitation door which has gone a bit soggy and while I am at it, I would like to replace the soft / plush draught seal which slots around the door (not the door seal which goes around the door frame)

Does anyone know the technical name for this part, and / or where I can try and source some?

Photos below:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

O'Leary's might be a good place to start looking?

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Dave

Sadly O'Learys do not have it.


I have found out it is sometimes called weatherstrip or brush weatherstrip or woven pile seal - but I cannot find a stockist so far..


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought some for draught proofing a door at home.

It was from B&Q and was the same as your image, but grey in colour. It's used on commercial aluminium framed glazed doors etc.


w


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Wilse

I will go and check in B&Q - I think the could be an issue with the width of the strips that are used for conventional doors - from what I can see, the standard widths for the stiffish backing material are 4.8mm and 6.9mm or so, but the Hymer strip is 8mm wide - I think if the strip is too narrow, it will pull out of the channel in the door that it is slotted into.


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

I have also emailed Brownhills


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Fair point, about the width, why not just add two strips??
I'm sure you will be able to source something wider though.

Mention 'motorhome' and costs magically quadruple!


w


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

wilse said:


> Mention 'motorhome' and costs magically quadruple!
> 
> w


You're not kidding! I have no high hope of a cheap solution from a motorhome specialist, and least of all a Hymer dealer - (I am going to guess £70 for a start)

I want to solve this for a tenner ideally 

I have just been to B&Q, and they have the strip I think you refer to, and I had thought about using it doubled up, but unfortunately the "pile" of the strip is to short - it needs to be about 11or 12mm high...

My unexciting quest continues....


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

OK... what about this:

12mm brush pile

Any use?

£1.20 per metre.

Search for 'brush pile' door seal or draught excluder

w


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

wilse said:


> OK... what about this:
> 
> 12mm brush pile
> 
> ...


Thanks wilse - I had seen this page, but I kept searching as the item on that page has a 6.9mm strip., and my strip is 8mm wide. The channel slot on the door is 5mm wide on the surface so I thought it may come out a bit easily. 
However, I think now on reflection I may buy some and try it out. Thank you


----------

